

Ask HN: List of Computer terminology/Ideas that I absolutely need to know - Eyeclaw

Lately I started treating computers and computer science a little more seriously and I started learning basic programming as well, but I feel like something is missing. I have absolutely no idea how computers actually work and I&#x27;ve found out that I actually don&#x27;t understand a lot of terms that figure in my materials. Could you help me out?
======
aaronsachs
I'd start by checking out something like CompTIA's A+ materials, if you want
to understand the hardware components. Same for networking (Net+). They'll
give you a basic understanding as to what's going on--they're not a deep dive
by any means. But they may prove useful. You may also take a look at something
like hackr.io, which has a ton of resources.

~~~
Eyeclaw
I'll check it out. Thanks a lot!

~~~
aaronsachs
No problem!

